# New Horror website



## Gram negative (Mar 19, 2013)

My wife and I have decided to make a blog about our love for everything horror. We review lesser known movies, books, and even some music. We also post news bout upcoming horror events.

Check it out if this is your kind of thing. We are not doing this for profit or anything, strictly for fun.

on facebook: Search for "One Thousand Screams"

or the actual blog: One Thousand Screams | Everything Horror- Books, Movies and Music

Check it out, and leave comments on facebook. Let us know about your favorite horror films!


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 19, 2013)

Or not......
Just trying to get a little community started..


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey man, I just checked out your site. Pretty cool. I definately wouldn't mind checking out those horror movies you reviewed on your site.

I'm an old school horror movie fan. Although, I like popular movies like the original "The Shining" and the original 1978 version of "Dawn of the dead", I also like lesser known horror movies like "The changeling" (1980, featuring the awesome George C. Scott) and John Carpentars: Prince of darkness from 1987.

Movies like Xtro (1983) and some of the underground Japanese horror movies, although, liked by many, is just too f__ked up for me to watch.  Dario Argento? Great director but I don't go there.

Anyways, hopefully, we can start a cool horror movie thread going.


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 20, 2013)

I love the changeling!!! What a creeptastic movie!!


----------



## Basti (Mar 20, 2013)

I was gonna comment on how I loved the idea but I saw a zombie girl licking a cutter knife in Evil Dead and had to leave the internet for a while


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 20, 2013)

Basti said:


> I was gonna comment on how I loved the idea but I saw a zombie girl licking a cutter knife in Evil Dead and had to leave the internet for a while



That movie is going to be tits. I cant wait until it comes out....


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 20, 2013)

My girlfriend and I are constantly lurking the internet to find unknown horror movies that have potential. I'll be sure to lurk your blog every now and then to see if anything pops up we haven't seen.


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 23, 2013)

Murdstone said:


> My girlfriend and I are constantly lurking the internet to find unknown horror movies that have potential. I'll be sure to lurk your blog every now and then to see if anything pops up we haven't seen.



I hope you find some new stuff from our blog.

We tend to find some real obscure gems. Some turds as well.


----------



## guitarguyMT (Mar 23, 2013)

Ever watched the movie "Yellow Brick Road" by Jesse Holland and Andy Mittoni n 2010? For some reason I can't explain, that movie is one of the most deeply disturbing movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 25, 2013)

guitarguyMT said:


> Ever watched the movie "Yellow Brick Road" by Jesse Holland and Andy Mittoni n 2010? For some reason I can't explain, that movie is one of the most deeply disturbing movies I've ever seen.



I saw it!!

I really loved it, up until the end. I feel like that last scene was really forced. But the rest of it, when they are walking the trail and getting closer to where the music is coming from....I agree with you, super disturbing.


----------



## Dommak89 (Mar 25, 2013)

So are you guys already used to horror movies or are there still movies out there that make you cry like a little girl? If so, which were the most horrifying ones?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 25, 2013)

guitarguyMT said:


> Ever watched the movie "Yellow Brick Road" by Jesse Holland and Andy Mittoni n 2010? For some reason I can't explain, that movie is one of the most deeply disturbing movies I've ever seen.





Gram negative said:


> I saw it!!
> 
> I really loved it, up until the end. I feel like that last scene was really forced. But the rest of it, when they are walking the trail and getting closer to where the music is coming from....I agree with you, super disturbing.



I happened to move this through my Netflix queue recently. I agree: disturbing film, but horrible ending.


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 25, 2013)

Dommak89 said:


> So are you guys already used to horror movies or are there still movies out there that make you cry like a little girl? If so, which were the most horrifying ones?



Martyrs made me question just how sick I could be. I did I review of it on the blog. Its my favorite horror movie, but its brutal. 

Like, if "Hostel" is Megadeth, then "Martyrs" is Meshuggah. It makes "saw" and "Hostel" look like fucking saturday morning cartoons.

I do ask myself sometimes "Just how far can a movie go before it freaks you out?"

Pretty fucking far, apparently.

I do have a soft spot for overall creepiness. Like..if something has a real feeling of dread, it can unhinge me a bit..


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a hard time getting creeped out anymore. Martyrs was fun though. 

I'm personally looking forward to the VHS sequel. A lot of people weren't thrilled with the first but I loved it.


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 25, 2013)

Murdstone said:


> I have a hard time getting creeped out anymore. Martyrs was fun though.
> 
> I'm personally looking forward to the VHS sequel. A lot of people weren't thrilled with the first but I loved it.



I thought VHS was awesome. Especially the first and last stories.


----------



## skisgaar (Mar 26, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> I thought VHS was awesome. Especially the first and last stories.



Dropped that shit 20 minutes in 

I might finish it, but seeing a man have his member removed...just doesn't sit well with me...

I'm more for the super natural and weird elements of horror films than the gore, but Martyrs looks interesting as fuck!


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 26, 2013)

Dommak89 said:


> So are you guys already used to horror movies or are there still movies out there that make you cry like a little girl? If so, which were the most horrifying ones?



There is one horror movie that I cannot watch again for the life of me. Cannibal Ferox (1981). The U.S. title for this movie is "Make them die slowly". I have seen picture, ads, and have read articles about the movie in Fangoria and Gorezone (Fangoria's smaller but gorier little brother magazine) magazine and nothing had prepared me for this "slab of shit of a movie". To this day, IMHO of course, there is no other horror/gore movie that has topped this movie including the Hostel and Saw movies.

What made this movie so successful in the "extreme gore genre" is that the producers/director/people involved in the making of the movie did not give a shit about the outcome or popularity of the movie. They made the movie because they wanted to make the movie for themselves. Most movies have to sell to audiences well enough to make money back for the movie company that released the movie. "Cannibal ferox" wasn't like that. "Cannibal ferox/Make them die slowly" is the Pink Floyd of gore horror movies, IMHO.


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 27, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> There is one horror movie that I cannot watch again for the life of me. Cannibal Ferox (1981). The U.S. title for this movie is "Make them die slowly". I have seen picture, ads, and have read articles about the movie in Fangoria and Gorezone (Fangoria's smaller but gorier little brother magazine) magazine and nothing had prepared me for this "slab of shit of a movie". To this day, IMHO of course, there is no other horror/gore movie that has topped this movie including the Hostel and Saw movies.
> 
> What made this movie so successful in the "extreme gore genre" is that the producers/director/people involved in the making of the movie did not give a shit about the outcome or popularity of the movie. They made the movie because they wanted to make the movie for themselves. Most movies have to sell to audiences well enough to make money back for the movie company that released the movie. "Cannibal ferox" wasn't like that. "Cannibal ferox/Make them die slowly" is the Pink Floyd of gore horror movies, IMHO.



Holy shit. I must find this movie!!!!


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> Holy shit. I must find this movie!!!!



If you have a strong penchant for gore, you will not be disappointed. It makes the "Hostel" and "Saw" movies seem like watching "Friday the 13'th" movies. 

I didn't like the movie because I don't like torture in movies. The way they tortured/killed one female in the movie, it would make you want to slap the shit out of everyone involved in the movie. That's how angry and disturbed I was when I first saw it.


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 27, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> If you have a strong penchant for gore, you will not be disappointed. It makes the "Hostel" and "Saw" movies seem like watching "Friday the 13'th" movies.
> 
> I didn't like the movie because I don't like torture in movies. The way they tortured/killed one female in the movie, it would make you want to slap the shit out of everyone involved in the movie. That's how angry and disturbed I was when I first saw it.



Hmm...this could go both ways, then. Good and bad. Guess Ill have to see it for myself.


----------

